# What type of sound file does FA accept? e__e



## SpikedKanine (Nov 14, 2011)

I've tried like 3 different file types and I don't know which one works?  >__o 
Its already a hassle finding a converter, but its even more of a hassle converting it and them finding out FA doesn't accept it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

*Choose your piece to showcase*
This file will be what is viewed as a full size image.


*Submission File* [ music ]







*Please note*: All works you submit must abide by the Acceptable Upload Policy (AUP). Any submission which does not adhere to the policies outlined in the AUP may be subject to removal without notice.
*Accepted formats*: mid, wav, mp3, mpeg
*Max. file size*: 10Mbytes
*Max. image dimensions*: 1280x1280




*Note*: Images larger than the maximum dimensions (1280x1280) will be resized down to the max. limit and converted to JPEG format. Even though the image will be transparently resized, it is advised that you resize the image yourself to meet FA's limitations before uploading it to the server.




*Note*: When uploading flash files, be sure to provide a thumbnail. Fur Affinity can not generate them from the .swf file itself yet.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 14, 2011)

According to the upload page, you should be able to upload WAV, MID, MPG/MPEG audio, and MP3 files as long as they're under 10 MB.  No WMA, AAC, FLAC, or Ogg formats.


----------



## SpikedKanine (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *Choose your piece to showcase*
> This file will be what is viewed as a full size image.
> 
> 
> ...


 


ArielMT said:


> According to the upload page, you should be able to upload WAV, MID, MPG/MPEG audio, and MP3 files as long as they're under 10 MB.  No WMA, AAC, FLAC, or Ogg formats.



Oh! Ok Thanks. :T


----------



## chakatforestrain (Feb 11, 2012)

MP3 Files are evil, FA should accept .ogg


----------

